
The new Google Pixel Buds are available today - caution
https://www.blog.google/products/pixel-buds/pixel-buds-now-available/
======
verdverm
Except you can't buy them, still waiting list oriented

~~~
pound
You can buy them in white color now, other colors are waitlisted

